# What to do with pecans



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just picked about fifty pounds of pecans outside from all of the trees. What do you think I should do with them?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Send them to me? I kid, I kid. Make some cinnamon sugar pecans for snacking and a southern pecan pie


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Shell them and store in the freezer in freezer bags. They'll keep a long time that way. I know a few folks that clean them and package them into 1 pound bags. They sell them to friends and neighbors at a bit of a discount to store bought pecans. Nice way for them to make a few extra Christmas bucks since they have the pecans, time, and inclination.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The cinnamon sugar pecans are a great addition to a tossed salad or Waldorf Salad.

Add to cookies or cinnamon rolls, or just grab a fistful for a snack.

For Christmas my SIL sends us her cinnamon sugar pecans. Mom will send us a bag of pecans or sometimes a tin with several different coatings.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

We usually take our to a local feed store to crack them and then pick them out and freeze them. In ziplock bags and / or vacumn sealed they wills tay good for at least 2 years when frozen. We usually roast them in the oven around the hoildays and give thema way and we cook with them a good bit. Also I will grab a handful every now and then and eat them straight from the freezer.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

The local feed store will crack them?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Whiskey praline pecans
3 cup sugar
2 Tbs corn syrup
1/2 cup cream
2 cup pecans
3 Tbs (approx, give or take) whiskey

Cook first 4 ingredients down to soft ball stage on low heat. Remove from heat, add whiskey, sprinkle on just a little salt. Spread them out on a wax paper to set.
Great snack or homemade gift for adults.


----------

